# I got some new feathered friends



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats on your cute new friends  What a happy little flock of budgies


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Love your new birds - so cute.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your new little buddies.

I used to have budgies and find them to be personable, cheerful and lovely little pals!

VQ


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice budgies ! I love their cage, it's nice and big and filled just right ! You don't see nice cages like that a lot for budgies, and it's a shame.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love Keets! Your little Mr Green is still a baby......he hasn't lost his head stripes yet!
Although keets are really easy hand tame when young, I used to pull pin feathered babies and hand feed them with a syringe til weaned, and those babies would never bite, they were so tame! Great little birds!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the new babies, I do try to have a decent set up for the keets and my tiels.

I do love this cage it's easy to clean and maintain. 

I have mixed it up color wise a bit too, usually I only have a pair a green and a double spangle (yellow with black eyes)

Both Reggie and Mr. Green are olive greens
Jughead and Bandy are green pieds ( green with yellow patches)
Amarillo is a recessive green pied (yellow with green patches)
Vanilla is a recessive blue pied (white with blue patches)


----------

